# 4 inch pvc to use



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So my local builders supply store has 4 inch pvc in two thicknesses....one for sewers and one for general use....I'm assuming the thinner sewer stuff is plenty sturdy for dust collector use??? Its considerably cheaper


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

This is what i'm talking about....

http://menards.com/main/plumbing/ro...s/d-2729-sewer-pipe-4x10/p-1730014-c-8572.htm


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yesthat's what everyone uses. Well almost someone used the schedule 40 stuff not sure who it was but they posted it.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

It's not only cheaper, but if you go to hanging to from the ceiling you'll appreciate the lighter weight.


----------

